# Lonestar offset



## joetee (Sep 20, 2020)

Well I ordered a lonestar offset smoker, 20x36. I won't get it until maybe December. This is killing me to have to wait so long.
I have purchased some pin oak and started splitting it, stacking it. Hopefully it will season out well for this spring.
Oh I'm so impatient.


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 20, 2020)

Congratulations on your order!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 20, 2020)

Nice   Wish I had a offset.


----------



## joetee (Sep 20, 2020)

Anyone here with experience with a lonestar offset?


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 20, 2020)

Quality smoker. Maybe it will arrive sooner!


----------



## joetee (Sep 20, 2020)

I sure hope so.


----------



## Fueling Around (Sep 20, 2020)

Congratulations.
No experience with a Lone Star.

I had a crappy Brinkmann offset that I bought intending only as a charcoal grill.
The offset lured me in to get beyond my Big Chief for smoking.
The rest is all smoke up the chimney


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 21, 2020)

Congrats.  I ordered a Horizon offset in June.  Had one damaged in transit arrive last week.  A replacement due in 2 weeks.


----------



## gclark (Oct 28, 2020)

I got my LSG last December.   It has to be the easiest thing to cook on i have ever used.


----------



## joetee (Oct 29, 2020)

gclark said:


> I got my LSG last December.   It has to be the easiest thing to cook on i have ever used.


Dang that thang is hugh. Nice


----------



## Alphonse (Nov 20, 2020)

See my Avatar  and you will recognize a 20 x42 LSG.   I cook on it fairly often and find it to meet my needs very well.  I do not cook for more than a dozen folks max at a time.  

The quality of the fabrication is some of the best you will see.   The performance of LSG's 20 series pits is what drew me to them to begin with and I have confirmed their claims are valid.  

You will love your pit.   Did you do any upgrades when you ordered it?


----------



## joetee (Nov 20, 2020)

Alphonse said:


> See my Avatar  and you will recognize a 20 x42 LSG.   I cook on it fairly often and find it to meet my needs very well.  I do not cook for more than a dozen folks max at a time.
> 
> The quality of the fabrication is some of the best you will see.   The performance of LSG's 20 series pits is what drew me to them to begin with and I have confirmed their claims are valid.
> 
> You will love your pit.   Did you do any upgrades when you ordered it?


Yes I did. I ordered about everything they recommended. Let's see...
Fire management basket.
Probe ports, 2.
Brass drain valve.
Air controller port.
Main Chamber grilling grate incase I have a lot of burgers etc for a party.
Ash Rake and fire poker with Utensil storage rack.
Can't remember if there was anything else.
Oh yes. Extra door seal
High heat black touch up paint.
Pull handle.

I think that's sums it up. I though if I'm going to get a great and expensive smoker, I may as well go all in. LOL

I'm so excited. My first offset.


----------



## Millberry (Nov 20, 2020)

gclark said:


> I got my LSG last December.   It has to be the easiest thing to cook on i have ever used.


Wow--that has got to be the purdiest smoker I have EVER seen.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats.  They make great products.  I recieved my insulated cabinet from them in May.  Love it.


----------



## joetee (Dec 7, 2020)

joetee said:


> I sure hope so.


Well it's being built an we speak.
Question:
What is the limits on temp in the offset stick burnout? Can it be taken to 450° without damage?


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Sure enough can. I wouldn’t shoot your load at once but build it up to climax and enjoy the ride. Fire be pretty hot in the box if you aimed for broke out of the gate


----------



## joetee (Dec 7, 2020)

Oh I'll be kind with it. I just was wondering how hot I can go before there is a problem just to be safe with the old girl.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

I don’t have that model but my gauges were there. They peg at 500


----------



## joetee (Dec 7, 2020)

Well I don't want to blister the paint etc. So I just want to be carful.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Firebox paint blisters. It gets Africa hot there regardless unless insulated . The rest will be fine


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2020)

Treat it with oil as it’s cooling down and will season like a cast iron pan


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 7, 2020)

The only way to keep the paint looking like new is by covering it and letting it sit in the barn.


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 7, 2020)

That almost looks too pretty to use.


----------



## joetee (Jan 5, 2021)

I just learned that my LSG will be delivered tomorrow. Oh I can't wait.


----------



## gclark (Jan 11, 2021)

joetee said:


> I just learned that my LSG will be delivered tomorrow. Oh I can't wait.



Thats awesome.  Cooked on mine this past weekend.  I need to find a formal home for it.  Rolling it in and out of the garage sucks.


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

gclark said:


> Thats awesome.  Cooked on mine this past weekend.  I need to find a formal home for it.  Rolling it in and out of the garage sucks.


Yes I here ya. I think when the weather turns nice again I'm be out there probably building something or another trying to find mine it home. 
Had a nice controllable fire last night in it. Didn't cook. If had a fire in it every night since I got it. Last week end was my first long cook. Butt, beans, and Mac n cheese. I chased the fire the whole cook . But I've learned a lot since I started.


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

gclark said:


> Thats awesome.  Cooked on mine this past weekend.  I need to find a formal home for it.  Rolling it in and out of the garage sucks.


Is this your first offset? It is mine. Been hell trying to learn to use it. But I think I have it dialed in now.


----------



## Xendau (Jan 12, 2021)

gclark said:


> Thats awesome.  Cooked on mine this past weekend.  I need to find a formal home for it.  Rolling it in and out of the garage sucks.





 gclark
 - what size did you get? My LSG should be here in a week or two (was picked up for delivery yesterday from Lone Star) I fear I have to roll mine in and out of the garage. And from what Chris said, it should be easy enough for two people. 



 joetee
 - Did you post any pics? I feel like I am going to have to get one of their smaller units for when it is just me cooking for myself and "she who must be obeyed". But will wait and see how many sticks this one eats.


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

I got the 20x36 offset. It's wonderful. Fuel efficient as well.  13 hr burn I think used about 5 full length splits I think. I have the fire management basket so I cut my splits in half, so about 8 - 10 inches long. Needs another split about every 30 to 60 minutes depending.

I have some photos. I'll put them up in a bit.


----------



## gclark (Jan 12, 2021)

joetee said:


> Is this your first offset? It is mine. Been hell trying to learn to use it. But I think I have it dialed in now.



Yea this was first.  I dreamed of this for a long time.   Talked to my wife about this one vs. that one.  She eventually said I am tired of hearing about this just go buy one - so I did.  My very first cook was beef plate ribs.   They came out good, but I went too hot and chased it the entire time.  Since then I feel like I have really dialed this in.   I am still learning, I hear people say they put one log on every 45min.  I have not hit that grove yet - I am more around 20-30 min.   Maybe its my split size  or I am giving it too much air.  Either way it runs clean, stays at the temp I want.


----------



## gclark (Jan 12, 2021)

Xendau said:


> gclark
> - what size did you get? My LSG should be here in a week or two (was picked up for delivery yesterday from Lone Star) I fear I have to roll mine in and out of the garage. And from what Chris said, it should be easy enough for two people.
> 
> 
> ...



I got the 24x40 with a 30" Vertical.   I have not really used the vertical much yet - I did some beans in there once when I did a large cook for a neighbors son welcome home party from Kuwait.   I did buy a charcoal tray to put at the bottom of it - I want to do some hot smoked chicken in there.   I used to do snack sticks a lot in my previous smoker, but not sure I am ready to try and hold that low of temp with splits yet.   Getting my courage up, with a lot of practice.

I would say the vertical is overkill for me, but I did not want to have any regrets of man I should have...

Now I roll mine in out of the garage myself.  It was scary the first couple of times because it is top heavy with that vertical.  I do have a little of lip between driveway and garage.  So I use a 1/4 piece of plywood as a ramp.  It works well - once you get it moving - its easy to roll.   That could also be a dangerous thing, so take your time and be careful.  It feels dangerous it probably is.


----------



## gclark (Jan 12, 2021)

joetee said:


> Yes I here ya. I think when the weather turns nice again I'm be out there probably building something or another trying to find mine it home.
> Had a nice controllable fire last night in it. Didn't cook. If had a fire in it every night since I got it. Last week end was my first long cook. Butt, beans, and Mac n cheese. I chased the fire the whole cook . But I've learned a lot since I started.



If you come up with a idea for a cook shack or shed roof - I would be interested.   I know I want to build something, but struggling on the best design (well wife approved).  A simple pavilion style design might work best.


----------



## joetee (Jan 12, 2021)

It's here. Actually about 6 days ago it arrived.


----------



## Texas Cookin' (Jan 26, 2021)

joetee said:


> It's here. Actually about 6 days ago it arrived.
> 
> View attachment 479945
> View attachment 479946
> ...


Awesome Smoker! I'm jealous!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2021)

Gorgeous! Best of Luck and Great Meals...JJ


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 26, 2021)

joetee
 That is a beautiful smoker !! Amber at LSG  just called me an hour ago to tell me my large cabinet is done !!  Ordered  a little over 5 months ago.. Still not crated or shipped yet, but at least the is a smoker at the end of the tunnel..


----------



## joetee (Jan 26, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> joetee
> That is a beautiful smoker !! Amber at LSG  just called me an hour ago to tell me my large cabinet is done !!  Ordered  a little over 5 months ago.. Still not crated or shipped yet, but at least the is a smoker at the end of the tunnel..


You are going to love it.


----------



## ofelles (Jan 26, 2021)

jaxgatorz said:


> joetee
> That is a beautiful smoker !! Amber at LSG  just called me an hour ago to tell me my large cabinet is done !!  Ordered  a little over 5 months ago.. Still not crated or shipped yet, but at least the is a smoker at the end of the tunnel..



I have than one and really love it.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 27, 2021)

ofelles said:


> I have than one and really love it.


I will probably be asking you a few  questions soon.


----------

